# What to cook for Dom Perignon?



## pback (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey there!
I've got my hands on a bottle of Dom Perignon (2000) (also got a bottle of 2002, but I'm going to safe that for later), and I don't really know what to serve with it?

I'm a pretty decent cook, but I rarely do fancy stuff and this time I want to get it just right.

I'm thinking that I want to make a lot of small dishes, but I would like some inspiration.

Can you help me?

Best regards,
Peter


----------



## Margaux (Oct 19, 2010)

Champagne pretty much goes with everything. Especially simple things. I like to have oysters on the half shell with champagne, no sauce, just fresh oysters. Or even some caviar on water crackers or toast points, if you're looking to splurge.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 19, 2010)

One Xmas, back in the late '70s, me and the ex and a friend were pretty short on cash. We pooled our money and it came to about $100.

Xmas supper was: lobsters with melted butter, asparagus, and a bottle of Dom Perignon. Very enjoyable and memorable.


----------



## JohnL (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree with Margaux, simple is best. At that price point, favors should compliment, not compete.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 19, 2010)

I had a couple of magnums of the 2000. They were a gift from my employer at the time.Goos stuff!

How about coconut shrimp or a seafood beshamel over rice.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 19, 2010)

have to tell you that one of the best pairings with Champagne is potato chips! No joke.  

Seriously, anything you want to eat will go swimmingly with your Dom P.

A votre Sante!


----------



## roadfix (Oct 19, 2010)

I was given a bottle of 1983 Dom P for my birthday a few years ago and decided to just save it for a special occasion.  I still have that bottle.  Is is any good?


----------



## Janet H (Oct 19, 2010)

Pizza.  Champagne is perfect with pizza.  Really


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 19, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I was given a bottle of 1983 Dom P for my birthday a few years ago and decided to just save it for a special occasion. I still have that bottle. Is is any good?


 
It depends on how well it stored.Only one way to find out!

10 years is about it but that can be doubled or tripled if stored properly.A magnum will last longer than a 750.


----------



## Constance (Oct 19, 2010)

Chocolate covered strawberries would be my pick.


----------



## Margaux (Oct 19, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I was given a bottle of 1983 Dom P for my birthday a few years ago and decided to just save it for a special occasion. I still have that bottle. Is is any good?


I would seriously consider trying it now. That depends on how it's stored. Just going on the fact that you're asking about it, it makes me wonder if it has been cellared properly. As a personal aside, I think Dom Perignon is a little over-hyped. I've had Moet-Chandon (the same company) White Star that was much better--and @ $35/bottle--more reasonably priced, than Dom. I love non-vintage Krug as well. My all-time favorite was an 82 Salon. Hay-ell------we served Korbel at both my daughters' weddings with no complaints!  Back to your question--chill that bottle and try it.  Life's too short, and without proper cellaring, wine will age, not improve.  What's the worst that will happen?


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I was given a bottle of 1983 Dom P for my birthday a few years ago and decided to just save it for a special occasion.  I still have that bottle.  Is is any good?


I would open it as soon as possible. We opened a bottle of Dom that had been stored for about 10 years or so in a cellar. It had gone bad. My grandmother shrugged her shoulders and proceeded to down her glass and reach for seconds


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 20, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I was given a bottle of 1983 Dom P for my birthday a few years ago and decided to just save it for a special occasion. I still have that bottle. Is is any good?


 
depends upon how you kept it.  If it's been in a temperature controlled storage situation, or a cool basement, likely it's condition ranges from drinkable to excellent.  On the downside, if you've kept it just somewhere in the  house, or worse, in your kitchen refrigerator, no doubt it's vinegar.

That's the problem with special bottles like that. We keep saving them for a "special day" that never comes, and then when you DO want it, it's ruined.

Wine is a living thing. Store the good stuff right, you can keep it for years, sometimes even centuries.  But most of us don't have the proper storage facilities, and dont even think about what might be the best place that we do have.  Unlike wine that should be stored on its side to keep the cork moist, Champagne is best stored upside down for long term, or up. Kitchen refrigerators don't have enough humidity to keep the cork from shrinking significantly, so if y ou left it in the fridge, the codk contracted and allowed air into the bottle.

Years ago I had a friend who received a bottle of 85 Dom. She stuck it in her fridge and there it sat for oh, probably 8 years. Then she decided to share it with a special man, and they ceremoniously opened the bottle to find it totally undrinkable. Needless to say, the mood was ruined, as well.

I would open that bottle tonight and, if you're lucky, you'll have one fine bevvie with your dinner. But I'm not putting any money on that. Sorry.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 20, 2010)

Janet H said:


> Pizza. Champagne is perfect with pizza. Really


 
I concur.  In fact, for New Years Eve last year, I made a Spinach and Artichoke pizza that we enjoyed with a bottle of Charles Heidsieck MV Brut. A great pairing.

My favorite wine that I really can't afford but sometimes a girl has to splurge, you know, is Krug Grand Cuvee. Like it better tham Dom, better than Cristal, better than Grande Dame, better than Comtes des Champagne....


----------



## roadfix (Oct 20, 2010)

Didn't mean to hijack this thread but thanks for the replies regarding my 1983 Dom P.
The bottle has not been stored properly.  It's been sitting upright at the bottom of our curio cabinet all these years and I suspect it has gone bad years ago.
That one special occasion which I was saving the bottle for came and went without celebration.  It was my very last mortgage payment of our house several years ago.  I completely forgot about the bottle stashed away for that occasion.  It was probably bad then anyway....


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 20, 2010)

Still, it wouldn't hurt to pop that cork on Friday night and "just see" what's inside...... (In case you hadn't guessed, I'm a "Cockeyed Optimist" ).


----------



## roadfix (Oct 20, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Still, it wouldn't hurt to pop that cork on Friday night and "just see" what's inside...... (In case you hadn't guessed, I'm a "Cockeyed Optimist" ).



Thanks, but if I do that I won't be able to sell it on Ebay for $50....

(I just saw one listing of that same vintage on Ebay)


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 20, 2010)

roadfix said:


> Thanks, but if I do that I won't be able to sell it on Ebay for $50....
> 
> (I just saw one listing of that same vintage on Ebay)


 
You won't be able to sell it anyway, unless you enjoy lying.  Anyone who would purchase it would also inquire as to how it had been stored all these years.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 20, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> You won't be able to sell it anyway, unless you enjoy lying.  Anyone who would purchase it would also inquire as to how it had been stored all these years.



True.  I do not wish to deceive anyone.  And I do not wish to tarnish my positive feedbacks on Ebay.

What I'll do is keep it in the curio cabinet as a display piece.


----------



## chefkathleen (Oct 20, 2010)

pback said:


> Hey there!
> I've got my hands on a bottle of Dom Perignon (2000) (also got a bottle of 2002, but I'm going to safe that for later), and I don't really know what to serve with it?
> 
> I'm a pretty decent cook, but I rarely do fancy stuff and this time I want to get it just right.
> ...



Hi Peter. You mean small as in finger foods? Or maybe small as in filet mignon?


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 21, 2010)

I think he means small as in appetizer sized portions.  But he hasn't been back to talk to us at all!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 21, 2010)

There used to be a wine show on TV with Spencer Christian.  He said that you shouldn't save good wine for a special occasion, but to use wine to make any occasion special.


----------



## pback (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi again 

Thanks for all the replies, and sorry I haven't had time to participate in the discussion myself. But please, keep 'em coming 

I mean small as in appetizer sized portions, as ChefJune put it.

My first thoughts have been to make maybe around six or seven different dishes - some seafood, some veggies and one meat.

Asparagus would be very nice, but they aren't in season where I live (Denmark), and as a principle I try to use the things that are in season.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 22, 2010)

This is a dish that can be served as a "tapa" / small plate, or a regular main course. It goes FABULOUSLY with Champagne.

*Shrimp de Jonghe*
** 
Shrimp de Jonghe was created by a Belgian chef/restaurateur in Chicago many years ago – probably in the ‘20’s. It’s been one of my favorite things to eat since I was about six and my “Fairy Godmother” took our family to a restaurant where this was a specialty. I figured out how to make it when I was a teenager, and the rest is history. I didn’t know until recently, tho, that it was unknown to most of the rest of the USA. If you like shrimp, you definitely should have this recipe!
 
4 to 6 servings

3/4 cup unsalted butter
1 teaspoon sea salt
1 to 2 cloves garlic, very finely chopped (or to taste)
1 cup dry bread crumbs
1/3 cup very finely chopped parsley
½ cup Fino sherry
dash of cayenne pepper
dash of paprika
2 pounds jumbo shrimp, peeled and deveined

1. Cream together butter, salt and garlic. Mix the bread crumbs, parsley, sherry, pepper and paprika with the butter mixture.
2. Put the shrimp into boiling water. Cover and remove from heat to remain only until they turn pink. Rinse with cold water and drain.


3. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Butter 4 to 6 individual ovenproof dishes, or one large casserole dish.


4. Divide shrimp among casserole dishes. Mound crumb mixture on top. Bake 20 minutes or until crumbs are golden brown and sizzling.


_Teacher’sTip:_ Because this is so unbelievably rich, Shrimp de Jonghe doesn’t want much in the way of accompaniment. A simple salad with a vinaigrette or a plain-but-perfect green vegetable along with enough crusty bread to sop up ALL the sauce ­ will be PERFECT!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2010)

ChefJune: I assume that one peels the shrimp?


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 22, 2010)

yes.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 22, 2010)

That shrimp dish sounds great.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 22, 2010)

That sounds wonderful, June!

Here's another recipe that would work well.  Naturally, it can be multiplied to how many you are serving.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/easy-and-elegant-shrimp-florentine-for-two-64669.html


----------

